

Ask HN: Has someone used Ruby/Python for Android/iOS development? - kung-fu-master


======
bdfh42
I quite liked the look of RubyMotion <http://www.rubymotion.com/developer-
center/> for iOs development (as I fancied using Ruby) but I cant say I have
tried it - sorry.

------
allsystemsgo
Wasn't Instagram written in Python?

~~~
anujkk
At Instagram, the backend, API and web applications are built using
Python/Django but not mobile applications. They are made with native
ios/android technologies.

~~~
allsystemsgo
Ah, thought so.

------
bmelton
I was really hopeful of kivy [<http://kivy.org/>], but after playing around
with it a little bit, it seemed very foreign to me, even though I program in
Python daily. It seems very un-Pythonic, for lack of a better term.

On top of that, it seems to focus more on 3D than 2D, which is probably why
there's so much there I'm less familiar with, but I mostly just want a decent
2D interface in Python.

I've had the best luck out of things like AppCelerator and Phonegap, but I've
never been thrilled with the performance of either.

